# A creek I don't want to mention by name. North Oakland.



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a bit north of the lake orion/oxford area I have a few questions about it PM's would be appreciated. I've fished it a few times and had some interesting times. Looking for some more info on places to access it and where it starts/ends.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

http://www.paintcreektrail.org/maps.htm


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a neat set of maps. The creek I'm referring to is a little further north then those though more Ortonville/Brandon I suppose.


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

Auh I think Im pretty sure I know which one your talking about.If it is most of the land around is all private and the only acess is wading it:16suspect You try googling info on the name of it Im sure it will point you in the right direction.I found info and pics doin the same.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea I found some old posts on this site regarding it. Been using that and google maps to plot a little trip out. Thinking about making a scouting trip today or tomorrow.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fished it today, glad to give some advice if you pm.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

The suspense is killing me...Could someone please PM me a name?


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

i live right on this creek ur talkin about, only been down there couple times this year and did alright, how was ur guys luck, to anyone thats been down there, maybe trade secrets and locations..? PM me


----------

